# Fanless X570 boards



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

I read something somewhere about this showing up in some new AGESA version or something. Does anyone know anything? I need to upgrade, desperately almost, but I just am not buying a board with a fucking gazzilion rpm fan on it. We're not in 2001 or something. Damn you VIA.
Seriously though, are there any news about that or was I daydreaming?


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I read something somewhere about this showing up in some new AGESA version or something. Does anyone know anything? I need to upgrade, desperately almost, but I just am not buying a board with a fucking gazzilion rpm fan on it. We're not in 2001 or something. Damn you VIA.
> Seriously though, are there any news about that or was I daydreaming?


I remember those news, but I don't think anything ever became of it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 21, 2021)

the fan on the chipset isnt that bad on my aorus ultra x570 i only hear it on boot when all the fans wiz up and im using a open p5 case about 2 foot from my head.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

There are as far I know, only two x570 board with out a chipset fan and those are not cheap.

Those are ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO and GIGABYTE X570 AORUS XTREME.

Else I think all x570 boards have a chipset fan. But I really haven't seen any complaints about noise for real. About the fans, I am more concerned about fan failure in the long run. Cause it is not so simple to replace a fan, as many of those used are not your typical standart fan type.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I am more concerned about fan failure in the long run.


Yeah exactly!
There don't seem to be any aftermarket heatsinks available either.

I might just buy previous generation Ryzen+board second hand and wait for Zen4 in 2022. I don't know.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Yeah exactly!
> There don't seem to be any aftermarket heatsinks available either.
> 
> I might just buy previous generation Ryzen+board second hand and wait for Zen4 in 2022. I don't know.


If you don't need all your PCI-e lanes to run at 4.0 speeds, I would rather recommend a B550 board. Cheaper than X570, but better equipped and generally better quality than last gen ones.


----------



## Blaylock (Jan 21, 2021)

There are several water-cooled variations, but as TomGang mentioned, they will not be cheap.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> There are several water-cooled variations, but as TomGang mentioned, they will not be cheap.


Ah yeah there are also boards with full waterblocks. But that for sure dosent help on prises either + you will need to buy a custom water loop that will just increase the bill.

Also even some of the boards with a water block still have a chipset fan like
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA.​


Octopuss said:


> Yeah exactly!
> There don't seem to be any aftermarket heatsinks available either.
> 
> I might just buy previous generation Ryzen+board second hand and wait for Zen4 in 2022. I don't know.


Else take a look at B550 boards. Nearly all of them are passive cooled, better quality than previous boards and cheaper than X570. But lacking some features in return. Like less USB ports to use.

For my part, if all goes as I plan. I am going for asus dark hero cause I want a board with out a fan. I have my hardware for years. Been on X58 for al most 12 years now...


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

I don't think B550 is for me, unfortunately. I will have two NVMe SSDs in the system plus a sound card. I don't think I'd have enough lanes for that, especially since B550 is PCIe 3.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I don't think B550 is for me, unfortunately. I will have two NVMe SSDs in the system plus a sound card. I don't think I'd have enough lanes for that, especially since B550 is PCIe 3.


It has one x16 slot and one m.2 running at 4.0 from the CPU. The rest of the lanes are diverted from the chipset, those are 3.0. In this configuration, your boot drive and graphics card run at PCI-e 4.0. I highly doubt anything else needs the extra bandwidth.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I don't think B550 is for me, unfortunately. I will have two NVMe SSDs in the system plus a sound card. I don't think I'd have enough lanes for that, especially since B550 is PCIe 3.


Why bother with a soundcard? Onboard is just as good as any PCIe soundcard these days, the only way to get better audio is to go external.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2021)

kayjay010101 said:


> Why bother with a soundcard? Onboard is just as good as any PCIe soundcard these days, the only way to get better audio is to go external.


That's one thing. The other thing is, you don't need PCI-e 4.0 to run a sound card.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I don't think B550 is for me, unfortunately. I will have two NVMe SSDs in the system plus a sound card. I don't think I'd have enough lanes for that, especially since B550 is PCIe 3.


I can say B550 has one m.2 and one pcie express port running gen 4 directly to cpu and one m.2 port running gen 3 to chipset. So unless you need bofh m.2 running gen 4. You will be just fine in that way. 

I already have a Asus Mini-itx B550 board waiting for a cpu. So I can say that for sure.

About sound card. Just go for a board with a good on board sound chip from example creative and make sure the board has an optical sound output. That already gives great sound.

On my old asus X58 board, I just use the on board sound connected via optical to my Logitech Z-5500 speakers. That gives all ready really nice sound in both games, music and movies.

I have no plans on a second soundcard.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

I use a soundcard because I want to, nevermind that 

I haven't been keeping up with hardware recently and mostly just rely on info I briefly check on Wikipedia, so I was under the impression B550 was PCIe 3 only.
It might just work then. The USB configuration is a little meh, but not a game breaker.

I'm still not sure if it wouldn't be a better idea to just spend a lot less for previous gen and get a completely new future-proof platform when Zen4 comes.
I mean it would be a huge upgrade over this 3770K anyway.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I use a soundcard because I want to, nevermind that
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with hardware recently and mostly just rely on info I briefly check on Wikipedia, so I was under the impression B550 was PCIe 3 only.
> It might just work then. The USB configuration is a little meh, but not a game breaker.
> ...


If you are planning to upgrade to Zen 4, then yes b550 is not a good idea. Stick to a b450 then. If You you are 100 % sure you will go Zen 4. Then spend as little as possible on you currently new system. Maybe even consider used parts just to get you going.

A used B450 and ryzen 5 3600 none x would be a great tempeary setup over 3770K. Just an idea.

But if you want to stay on Zen 3. Then I would go for B550 over B450. There still pcie 4 and perhaps newer USB types on B550 that B450 lacks and other features as well. B450 is also only pcie gen 3. There are some choises and compromises to be made no matter what. Unless you go full out spending several 100 dollars on a X570 board.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

Maybe I could buy a cheap B550 board and grab used 3600X or something.
I want to either upgrade to Zen3 now, or get something to serve me well until Zen4.
I am not entirely sure what to do, especially considering the temperature problems with 5800X (the fact they are by design doesn't really matter).


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Maybe I could buy a cheap B550 board and grab used 3600X or something.
> I want to either upgrade to Zen3 now, or get something to serve me well until Zen4.
> I am not entirely sure what to do, especially considering the temperature problems with 5800X (the fact they are by design doesn't really matter).


I dont know what you use your pc for. But yeah a cheap b550 cut be a good compromise. Just be aware that the cheapest B550 might lag good vrm cooling and cut limit things like overclock and max boost clock. Also some features might be saved away to save money. You get what you pay for. 

About cpu. If you are going for a temporary Zen 2 cpu. Go after the 3600 none x then. It's a bit cheaper but really not that much slower than 3600X. There are also 5600X, that would still be a significant upgrade over your 3770K.

Choises choises choices. But they have to be made.


----------



## bug (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I use a soundcard because I want to, nevermind that
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with hardware recently and mostly just rely on info I briefly check on Wikipedia, so I was under the impression B550 was PCIe 3 only.
> It might just work then. The USB configuration is a little meh, but not a game breaker.
> ...


Or, you could go B550+Zen3 and skip Zen4 (introducing PCIe5 and DDR5 will be expensive and probably with some teething problems). Idk which way works better for you.
If you go Zen2, 3600X is not worth a price increase over 3600


----------



## robal (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I read something somewhere about this showing up in some new AGESA version or something. Does anyone know anything? I need to upgrade, desperately almost, but I just am not buying a board with a fucking gazzilion rpm fan on it. We're not in 2001 or something. Damn you VIA.
> Seriously though, are there any news about that or was I daydreaming?


I'm so with you on this one. I'm not buying a board with a fan.
Lack of fanless X570 boards stopped me from upgrading to Zen3.
With Rocket Lake and Zen4 getting closer and closer I may just skip this generation.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I use a soundcard because I want to, nevermind that
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with hardware recently and mostly just rely on info I briefly check on Wikipedia, so I was under the impression B550 was PCIe 3 only.
> It might just work then. The USB configuration is a little meh, but not a game breaker.
> ...


There is no such thing as complete future proofing. If I were you, I'd ask myself how important it is to build a new system right now. If you need one, go for B550. If you can wait, wait. There are some decent last gen options too, but if you plan on getting rid of it in a year or two, then it's a waste of money imo.

Edit: That is, if you want a relatively future compatible system, then I'd suggest building a decent one right now and skipping Zen 4 (I'm taking that path too). If you want Zen 4, then I really wouldn't bother with a temporary solution unless your current build can't do its job anymore.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

My current PC can't even do browsing anymore. I don't get it. The CPU must lack some special "current" instructions or what, because even though Facebook, Youtube and Twitch are top 3 contenders in the "slowest and crappiest-written sites in the history of mankind" contest, it makes no sense to completely lock my browser for up to a few seconds when I try to open/refresh them. It was fairly ok say four years ago, but nowadays the PC is just not cutting even the basic tasks anymore. And it's overclocked. I don't even want to imagine how the default state would perform.
I don't even play games anymore and I completely stopped doing any photography, because Lightroom flat out laughs me in the face


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> My current PC can't even do browsing anymore. I don't get it. The CPU must lack some special "current" instructions or what, because even though Facebook, Youtube and Twitch are top 3 contenders in the "slowest and crappiest-written sites in the history of mankind" contest, it makes no sense to completely lock my browser for up to a few seconds when I try to open/refresh them. It was fairly ok say four years ago, but nowadays the PC is just not cutting even the basic tasks anymore. And it's overclocked. I don't even want to imagine how the default state would perform.
> I don't even play games anymore and I completely stopped doing any photography, because Lightroom flat out laughs me in the face


Well you cut try check temperature on the cpu and the rest of the system. If it is long time since you have cleaned or maybe put on new paste on cpu. It cut be a thermal Throttle problem.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

Nope, I take good care of my system, the CPU is even delidded and temperatures are great.
Somehow the CPU is just not good enough anymore for reasons I don't understand.

Is there a thread or an article somewhere on TPU about Zen3 memory speeds and recommendations, or maybe does anyone have a link for any other site?


----------



## Blaylock (Jan 21, 2021)

The sweet spot for Zen3 still seems around 3600Mhz with a 1:1 IF ratio (lowest CAS you can afford/aquire). Some have reported up to 4000Mhz but bench results are scattered as some lose 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Nope, I take good care of my system, the CPU is even delidded and temperatures are great.
> Somehow the CPU is just not good enough anymore for reasons I don't understand.
> 
> Is there a thread or an article somewhere on TPU about Zen3 memory speeds and recommendations, or maybe does anyone have a link for any other site?


Well you are not alone. My old i7 980x cant cut it any more either. I also run out of memory despite having 12 gb.

The sweetspot memory for zen 3 would be 3600 mhz cl 16-16-16 running dual rank per memory channel (means 2 x 16 gb or 4 x 8 GB module for a 32 gb kit for an axsemple). But you can be lucky  infinity fabric can handle up to 4000 mhz memory, but no garantee for it. I chose to go for 3600 mhz CL14 memory for my system. But values for money, CL14 is not the solution. I chose CL14 cause I wanted the no compromise experience. CL14 is however also fairly expensive.

So my recommendation will be 3600 mhz cl16-16-16 running dual rank per memory channel. Then you get the most out of Zen 3 with out paying to much on memory.

For ideas to memory. These two kits.









						F4-3600C16D-32GTZR - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16D-32GTZR. Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB).




					www.gskill.com
				




A cheaper alternative, but also have loser timings.









						F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Featuring the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, the Trident Z RGB memory series combines vivid RGB lighting with awesome DDR4 DRAM performance.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Maybe I could buy a cheap B550 board and grab used 3600X or something.
> I want to either upgrade to Zen3 now, or get something to serve me well until Zen4.
> I am not entirely sure what to do, especially considering the temperature problems with 5800X (the fact they are by design doesn't really matter).


You could get a 2600 or 3600 for under $200 US from Grooves land. They are in Germany but they ship for free world wide. I know the name sounds iffy but I got a 1900x for $167 CAD from them earlier. I had to pay $35 in Customs. Then you could get a nice cheap B550 board like the MSI B550 VDH WIFI. That board is usually $149 CAD so about $110 US and it comes with a WIFI 6 adapter (which by itself is $50). That would satisfy your itch until Zen 4.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Well you are not alone. My old i7 980x cant cut it any more either. I also run out of memory despite having 12 gb.
> 
> The sweetspot memory for zen 3 would be 3600 mhz cl 16-16-16 running dual rank per memory channel (means 2 x 16 gb or 4 x 8 GB module for a 32 gb kit for an axsemple). But you can be lucky  infinity fabric can handle up to 4000 mhz memory, but no garantee for it. I chose to go for 3600 mhz CL14 memory for my system. But values for money, CL14 is not the solution. I chose CL14 cause I wanted the no compromise experience. CL14 is however also fairly expensive.
> 
> ...


Ah, G.Skill really seems to be AMD-popular.
Memory will suck, price-wise, but cheaping out on that is a bad idea.

I wonder what the difference between their product lines is.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 21, 2021)

B550 is good, I am super impressed with it still. I came from Z77 and that was still ok too. I haven't run my X58 for awhile.. its ok with SSD but not remotely in the same league these days. I used it for 9-10 years so always have a place in my heart for sure. I debated on getting X570 too, but in the end I went with B550 knowing its connectivity limitations. If you don't need 6 sata and 2x m.2 at once its great  On my board you lose sata 5-6 when m.2 #2 is in use. Stable as a table, and as easy and to use as a good Intel system.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Ah, G.Skill really seems to be AMD-popular.
> Memory will suck, price-wise, but cheaping out on that is a bad idea.
> 
> I wonder what the difference between their product lines is.


I can say the memory i got is from g.Skill. G.skill I strong when it comes to low latency ram or low timings. Corsair and crucial shut also make some good kits. My old memory is from corsair and the oldest kit is almost 11 years old now.

That is ddr3 off cause.


----------



## Blaylock (Jan 21, 2021)

Another option, if price is a concern, is to get a 3200Mhz kit and overclock it to 3600Mhz. Most kits will easily OC to 3600Mhz, but you might want to check the IC first. Also, the price isn't much cheaper so it's really just a minor option. 

G.Skill is generally my go-to brand as the OC very well.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

I  am not really into overclocking anymore. I just want something fast that works out of the box 
What are the G.Skill differences? There are so many Tridents I feel dizzy.
16-16-16-36 is what I want, right?
2x16GB is what I'm looking for btw.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 21, 2021)

They make all kinds! I bought their 3200 CL14 Royals and they can run tight and fast. I also have some Black and Whites that generally need about .05v more for the same clock, and cant run as tight as the Royals. But they can still run pretty decently. I have them paired up right now running 1866 14-15-15-35 1.45v. They make a set with those timings for 3600 too. Just check the QVL from the mobo maker you choose and maybe the memory maker QVL. I did that, and it worked pretty well this time


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

The QVL seems to be largely useless. They only list a few motherboard models and all three Tridents have the same list.
I can't quite decide what brand to go for. It's either Asus or Gigabyte, but I've been out of the loop for so long I have no idea which of the manufacturers has better BIOS support etc.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jan 21, 2021)

Like PSUs, you can't really look solely at motherboard brand, you have to look at the specific model. What do you use the system for? Neither of the drives listed in your system specs are PCIe 4.0 drives so unless you're looking at adding a new SSD, you don't need PCIe 4.0.

Edit: Not needing PCIe 4.0 means you could opt for a cheaper B450 board alongside a 3600 and then upgrade to Zen4 when that releases


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> There are as far I know, only two x570 board with out a chipset fan and those are not cheap.
> 
> Those are ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO and GIGABYTE X570 AORUS XTREME.
> 
> Else I think all x570 boards have a chipset fan. But I really haven't seen any complaints about noise for real. About the fans, I am more concerned about fan failure in the long run. Cause it is not so simple to replace a fan, as many of those used are not your typical standart fan type.


Cant wait !


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm questioning how your desktop can't run a web browser. You got something buggered if my older stuff runs better than your current.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

harm9963 said:


> Cant wait !


Oh sweet. I hope I can get my system going as well soon. But first my country needs to get over the second wave of virus and lock down.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Like PSUs, you can't really look solely at motherboard brand, you have to look at the specific model. What do you use the system for? Neither of the drives listed in your system specs are PCIe 4.0 drives so unless you're looking at adding a new SSD, you don't need PCIe 4.0.
> 
> Edit: Not needing PCIe 4.0 means you could opt for a cheaper B450 board alongside a 3600 and then upgrade to Zen4 when that releases


Wait, what drives? I am confused. There's something in my profile? That must be years old, lol.
What I have right now is Samsung 970 Pro as data drive and I will probably get either 980 Pro or 970 Evo plus (basically something fairly fast but not big) for the OS once I upgrade.
Other than that I only have Soundblaster AE-5 card in the system.

I don't do anything specific, outside of regular browsing-like I might play some games and I edit photos in Lightroom. That's about it.
I don't need a motherboard with any fancy-schmancy features. I don't even use the integrated sound chip or the LAN. Just something where the basics are rock solid and performant. No overheating problem either - that's something I noticed when I checked B550 reviews on TPU.


Toothless said:


> I'm questioning how your desktop can't run a web browser. You got something buggered if my older stuff runs better than your current.


It can. But some of the more "technically crappy" sites are pure hell to use.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2021)

That's... Weird. My 5680x does just fine in everything that I throw at it. Even my 5350 has very few issues which makes me wonder if you have a different issue that could be fixed until Zen 4.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, whatever  I'm due for an upgrade no matter what.
Is anyone aware of any significant advantages to either Asus, Gigabyte or MSI when it comes to B550/X570 boards?


----------



## bug (Jan 21, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Well, whatever  I'm due for an upgrade no matter what.
> Is anyone aware of any significant advantages to either Asus, Gigabyte or MSI when it comes to B550/X570 boards?


I don't think there's consistent differentiator. AsRock seems to be the only one left that offers diagnostic LEDs. Dual BIOS seems to be a thing of the past (now, when you could use a BIOS that runs Zen and Zen+ next to one that runs Zen+ and Zen2), but some motherboards offer other ways of updating the BIOS on a motherboard that won't boot. You may want to look into that.
Personally, I dislike mobos that put the first M2 slot between the first two PCIe slots (under the video card), I prefer when it lays above the first PCIe slot.
Other than that, I think picking a maker mostly comes down to which BIOS/UEFI you like best.

And about your browsing experience, I was going to ask whether you use NoScript. But I'm guessing even getting a snappier browser won't fix your experience with other things that may be sluggish on that rig.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 21, 2021)

If you go B550

I can easily recommend the ASRock B550(M) Pro4. It is affordable with great VRMe and it doesn’t lack any good features 

also has 2 M.2 Slots and a WiFi M.2 Slot


----------



## evernessince (Jan 22, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Yeah exactly!
> There don't seem to be any aftermarket heatsinks available either.
> 
> I might just buy previous generation Ryzen+board second hand and wait for Zen4 in 2022. I don't know.



A majority of boards run the chipset fan at 0 RPM unless you are using the full PCIe 4.0 bandwidth.

Suffice it to say I still have a Z67 sabertooth with a small chipset fan that runs just fine.  Short of that it's really not hard to ziptie it on should the fan fail out of warranty years down the line.

My main rig runs a X570 taichi and I never hear the fan.  People are far too anal about an non-issue.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> B550 is good, I am super impressed with it still. I came from Z77 and that was still ok too. I haven't run my X58 for awhile.. its ok with SSD but not remotely in the same league these days. I used it for 9-10 years so always have a place in my heart for sure. I debated on getting X570 too, but in the end I went with B550 knowing its connectivity limitations. If you don't need 6 sata and 2x m.2 at once its great  On my board you lose sata 5-6 when m.2 #2 is in use. Stable as a table, and as easy and to use as a good Intel system.



Yeah I've been happy with my Asus B550 motherboard as well, even though it was pricey at US$270. I have built some office systems with Gigabyte B550 boards that cost less than half as much and they have performed exceptionally well too. B550 has PCI-E 4.0 and 98% of the features compared to X570 so I don't see any point in stepping up unless there's a model-specific benefit.

Asus and Gigabyte seem to be my go-to brands for motherboards. Never used Asrock (design aesthetics are too quirky) or MSI (also kinda meh and boycotting the brand anyway).


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 22, 2021)

I've just ordered Asus Prime B550-Plus and some Ripjaws memory. I hope it will all work together. There's no reason it shouldn't, I guess I should be more worried about silicon lottery on the 5800X.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 22, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> The QVL seems to be largely useless. They only list a few motherboard models and all three Tridents have the same list.
> I can't quite decide what brand to go for. It's either Asus or Gigabyte, but I've been out of the loop for so long I have no idea which of the manufacturers has better BIOS support etc.


I recommend Asus solely from personal experience. Their bios is easy to use, easy to upgrade, and support is quite good in terms of longevity.

As for memory, everybody recommends dual rank 3600 mhz cl 16 kits, but honestly, you only notice the few % difference if you put two systems side by side and run a memory intensive benchmark. I have a 3200 mhz cl 16 kit with my 5950X, and have no problems whatsoever. It's easy to overspend on memory. I personally would not recommend it.

As for your older system, its behaviour is quite weird. I have a secondary machine with an ancient core i3-2120T in it (35 watt dual core Sandy Bridge from almost 10 years ago), and it does basic tasks just fine. Have you tried installing a fresh OS on it?


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 22, 2021)

The X570 chipset fan theory (from day1) has grown out of proportion when users had their mindset to old boards and experience. Still I see its a big issue, without any good reason.
Most boards added a 3-Curve profiles in BIOS to control PCH fan. (Perf, Normal, Silent). I keep mine on silent mode which starts the fan at 58C. 
The fan never spins and the PCH temp stays below 50C. Even summer time with 30+C ambient, PCH stays around 55C.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 22, 2021)

I've got fans that are 15 years in service and still fine.


----------



## bug (Jan 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> The X570 chipset fan theory (from day1) has grown out of proportion when users had their mindset to old boards and experience. Still I see its a big issue, without any good reason.
> Most boards added a 3-Curve profiles in BIOS to control PCH fan. (Perf, Normal, Silent). I keep mine on silent mode which starts the fan at 58C.
> The fan never spins and the PCH temp stays below 50C. Even summer time with 30+C ambient, PCH stays around 55C.


I think it depends on how you read into it. I'm pretty sure most buyers will be just fine. But at the same time, I'm also sure out of 100 chipset fan, a few will go sour within a year or two. That's what I'd like to avoid. At first, there was no choice, but today, I'd pick the B550 without a second thought. Unless, for some reason, I really need the extra PCIe 4 lanes.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 22, 2021)

Even with the fan on my Auros X570 Pro set to performance(highest option) it’s still the hottest component after my GPU...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 22, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I've just ordered Asus Prime B550-Plus and some Ripjaws memory. I hope it will all work together. There's no reason it shouldn't, I guess I should be more worried about silicon lottery on the 5800X.


Man that board has some crap VRMs that run very hot. Its not a board recommended for a chip with higher core counts. It falls flat compared to other boards.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 22, 2021)

bug said:


> I think it depends on how you read into it. I'm pretty sure most buyers will be just fine. But at the same time, I'm also sure out of 100 chipset fan, a few will go sour within a year or two. That's what I'd like to avoid. At first, there was no choice, but today, I'd pick the B550 without a second thought. Unless, for some reason, I really need the extra PCIe 4 lanes.


Of course fans could fail, even a high quality delta fan like most X570s have.
What I'm saying is that the fan doesn't have to spin (PCH fan silent mode with adequate air flow under GPU).
So what if its temp is 50~60C? ...when max operating temp is 90~110C.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 22, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man that board has some crap VRMs that run very hot. Its not a board recommended for a chip with higher core counts. It falls flat compared to other boards.


Shit, really? What else can I get from Asus that's good in this regard then?
Edit: Doesn't have to be Asus, I guess the BIOS is mostly fine on Gigabyte too.


----------



## bug (Jan 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Of course fans could fail, even a high quality delta fan like most X570s have.
> What I'm saying is that the fan doesn't have to spin (PCH fan silent mode with adequate air flow under GPU).
> So what if its temp is 50~60C? ...when max operating temp is 90~110C.


If it didn't have to spin, it wouldn't be there.
It's a moving part. Moving parts can degrade and fail. And it's not easily replaced. Compared to all other boards, it's a red flag, there's no way around that.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 22, 2021)

bug said:


> If it didn't have to spin, it wouldn't be there.
> It's a moving part. Moving parts can degrade and fail. And it's not easily replaced. Compared to all other boards, it's a red flag, there's no way around that.


There's a PCI fan thats like a spot fan you can wiggle on over when the chipset fan dies, after 10 years or so..


----------



## Supercrit (Jan 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Of course fans could fail, even a high quality delta fan like most X570s have.
> What I'm saying is that the fan doesn't have to spin (PCH fan silent mode with adequate air flow under GPU).
> So what if its temp is 50~60C? ...when max operating temp is 90~110C.


The point is, if it's not that hot, why the manufacturers don't install some bigger heatsink with heatpipes instead? Costing too much? Then remove all the LEDs and the useless plastic shrouds and redirect the cost to a bigger heatsink.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 22, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Shit, really? What else can I get from Asus that's good in this regard then?































Toothless said:


> There's a PCI fan thats like a spot fan you can wiggle on over when the chipset fan dies, after 10 years or so..


Yes, this is an option. AFAIC this is like having a good case airflow, so PCH fan never have to spin like I already said. The PCH fan is there because vendors must think also the case of inadequate and crappy case airflow. The thinking of "its there so it does have to work 100% of time/cases" can't be more wrong.

I think some people like to rant, just for the sake of ranting...



Supercrit said:


> The point is, if it's not that hot, why the manufacturers don't install some bigger heatsink with heatpipes instead? Costing too much? Then remove all the LEDs and the useless plastic shrouds and redirect the cost to a bigger heatsink.


Of course its cost and removing a bunch of leds and plastic shrouds won't make it for an expensive heatsink that could also fail to do its job if airflow is inadequate/crappy.


----------



## bug (Jan 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> There's a PCI fan thats like a spot fan you can wiggle on over when the chipset fan dies, after 10 years or so..


You go ahead and do that


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes, this is an option. AFAIC this is like having a good case airflow, so PCH fan never have to spin like I already said. The PCH fan is there because vendors must think also the case of inadequate and crappy case airflow. The thinking of "its there so it does have to work 100% of time/cases" can't be more wrong.
> 
> I think some people like to rant, just for the sake of ranting...
> 
> ...


Uh, is there an article anywhere? I am not watching several hour long videos.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 22, 2021)

bug said:


> You go ahead and do that


Be my sponsor and I'll stick seven in. I'll even rig them all to the psu and have them go full blast with a disco ball above them.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jan 22, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Uh, is there an article anywhere? I am not watching several hour long videos.













Octopuss said:


> Wait, what drives? I am confused. There's something in my profile? That must be years old, lol.
> What I have right now is Samsung 970 Pro as data drive and I will probably get either 980 Pro or 970 Evo plus (basically something fairly fast but not big) for the OS once I upgrade.
> Other than that I only have Soundblaster AE-5 card in the system.


Your system specs list a 256GB Samsung 850 Pro and a 1TB Samsung 970 Pro. You should be able to edit them here if that's not correct. The 980 Pro is a PCIe 4.0 drive, so maybe a B550 board then.



Octopuss said:


> I don't do anything specific, outside of regular browsing-like I might play some games and I edit photos in Lightroom. That's about it.
> I don't need a motherboard with any fancy-schmancy features. I don't even use the integrated sound chip or the LAN. Just something where the basics are rock solid and performant. No overheating problem either - that's something I noticed when I checked B550 reviews on TPU.


According to those use cases, the Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro seems like a great choice. You could even go for something like MSI B550-A Pro for even less.


----------



## nasky (Jan 22, 2021)

Indeed the fan is no longer an issue on x570, starting with agesa 1.19? it will stop on my entry level asus board below 57°C before it would run constantly @3000rpm, now the curve is much more sensible. Altough some other manufacturers and high end board allow to modify the PCH fan curve on bios before this update I think


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 25, 2021)

Review of the ROG Strix X570-E Gaming, for those interested. 








						The ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming Motherboard Review
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## Blaylock (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly, if all you're doing is browsing, some gaming, and photo editing in lightroom you are not going to notice any improved speeds from PCIe 3.0 to 4.0. You'll be fine with any decent B450 board and up that has the feature set that you need/want. No need to worry about "future-proofing" as the push for DDR5 will be happening in the next Gen (or the Gen after).


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 26, 2021)

nasky said:


> Indeed the fan is no longer an issue on x570, starting with agesa 1.19? it will stop on my entry level asus board below 57°C before it would run constantly @3000rpm, now the curve is much more sensible. Altough some other manufacturers and high end board allow to modify the PCH fan curve on bios before this update I think


Still can with my Auros X570 Pro but just 3 option, silent, balanced, performance. Not actually checked of anything changes tho the curves still look the same to me. I use Performance but can’t say I’ve ever actually heard the fan but I have lots of noisier fans/pumps that it would even matter.


----------

